
Cloudera and Hortonworks Announce Merger - henridf
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20181003005869/en/Cloudera-Hortonworks-Announce-Merger-Create-World
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18134451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18134451).

